# McDonalds recipe from the 50s 60s 70s



## masteraznchefjr (Jun 9, 2005)

Wow check out what i found
http://www.fscwv.edu/users/rheffner/mc/mcmenu.pdf
i think this is what made mcdonalds good back then


----------



## jkath (Jun 9, 2005)

Whoa! What a trip!
May I add that the Egg McMuffin was "born" at the McDonald's we went to in Santa Barbara, around the mid 70's.


----------



## middie (Jun 10, 2005)

ohhh what a neat site !! thanks chefjr !!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 10, 2005)

This was really interesting.  Probably written by someone who went to Hambuger U (a real place).  Although there are so-called recipes in there for things that didnt come along until the 80's and 90's (like chicken).  And no seasoning went on the burgers.  McD's used to use all very carefully produced (usually local) ingrediuents, produced to their quite exactly standards.  I worked at various Mickey D's in the 70's and we had to fold the bags a certain way, fill cups with soda a certain way and make the food certain ways.
 
The qulaity of the ingredients has fallen way off and the cooking method is really substandard.  As the document says:   (In the mid 80's, McDonald’s began cooking both sides of the meat at the same time. This was to cut cooking time in half. But it also forever changed the flavor of the original hamburgers - ALL of them!)
 
​


----------



## kleenex (Jun 10, 2005)

The link is right:  The McRib should be on all the time.

McRib Sandwich
The McRib® Sandwich was in the "experimental" stages when I managed at McDonald’s. It's been 18 years since then
and NOW… the McRib® is, well, in the "experimental" stages. God only knows why they haven't added this "full-time". If
you're sick of waiting a year or two for them to offer one up… You came to the right place! NOW you can make them at
home!


----------



## mish (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks, master. No wonder I like the shakes:

1/2 & 1/2
milk
& ice cream

mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 15, 2005)

that was a trip back in time reading that, thanks for posting.
I know that after church in Reseda California, an original old style McD's was where we went for our treat of the week. The family consisting of 5, probably got off very inexpensively back then when burgers were 12¢ and cheeseburgers were 15¢, fries were also 12¢ which I thought was odd somehow. I remember being asked by the people I'd baby sit for what I wanted for dinner at McD's as they were picking it up for me and I was embarrassed to ask for 2 cheeseburgers and fries thinking I was breaking the bank. Can you imagine? Also, anyone remember how cheap Taco Bell used to be? I loved their Bell Burgers, something that's now long gone, they were 18¢ each, a real bargain.  One day my best friends mom took us out to lunch there and she paid for 2 of them for me. I felt privilaged to get to have 2.

I just copied down the recipe for Big Mac's special sauce, remember it in their jingle? Barry Manilow probably wrote that one too . "2 all beef patties, special sauce, lettuce, cheese, pickles, onions, on a seseme seed bun"... I loved that sauce, it was so good and never could put my finger on what made it so good.  When they changed it way back years ago, I was so disappointed as I could really tell.  Just like when Campbells changed their recipe for Bean with Bacon soup into new and improved, never been close to as good as it was before.  At least now, I know how to make it (special sauce) and keep it in my house, in my kitchen, for future use on whatever I want to spruce up.
I was shocked to read the part about MSG in their seasoning listing.  Maybe back then, there wasn't such a big deal made of MSG.  Now, I look in the ingredient list of foods I buy to make sure it's not in there.  (FYI, many steak/grilling seasonings contain it)
 Again, thanks for bringing this site to us.


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

I wonder if Barry did write that!
After all, wasn't he the "hold the pickle hold the lettuce, special orders don't upset us" writer? (Although if you go to a burger king nowadays and ask for something special, they look at you like you've ordered a trip to the moon.


----------



## mish (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't know who writes this stuff...but gimmee (us) a break "you derserve a break today" (HA HA) with Paris washing her car for a *** dollar burger.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 15, 2005)

from some website i found ...


"For a time, Manilow was involved in what he would later call "the jingle jungle"...writing and performing commercial jingles. Over the years, many people mistakenly assume that he wrote the "You deserve a break today" commercial for McDonald's, but in fact, he only sang the song in the ad. The confusion bothered Manilow enough to prompt a letter to the press: "Over the years there's been some confusion about my involvement in the commercial industry. Before my records began to break, I participated in a few dozen jingles, I had a great time, learned a lot and moved on. Recently, I've begun to get credit for writing just about every jingle ever written. I guess that's because in my stage act, I don't stop and break down credits for all the jingles in my commercial medley." Manilow provided a list of jingles he wrote, which included Bowlene Toilet Cleaner, State Farm Insurance, Stridex and Band-Aids. His singing credits only included Pepsi, Jack-in-the-Box, Dr. Pepper and the famed Big Mac spot. "


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

We need a jingles thread....


----------



## LEFSElover (Jun 15, 2005)

ah yes, the man's not the jingle king of writing at least, but still, he certainly has my heart, I don't care what he sings, if it's in my ear, I'm a happier girl


----------



## jkath (Jun 15, 2005)

I like Barry too, cause you know, I can't smile without you at the Copa Cabana with Mandy.


----------

